# What's this baby carrying?



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

I wanted a lil assistance on what this baby is on with the genes. Also if that's a male or female? Maybe too early for me to know it's about 35-40 days now. I bought the parents from ships unaware about their past, hence thought I will check in here 🙂 the father is a WF and mother is a lutino.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We can't tell the sex at this point, you'll have to wait until the baby molts and see if the color changes. The baby is split to WF since it got the gene from dad, and if it's a boy it will be split to lutino. A lutino hen always gives her lutino gene to her sons, but the gene doesn't pass from mother to daughter.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Ahha.. ok thanks👍🏻
I also wanted to ask one more thing. Am in US at the moment and wanted to check what stuff shall I pick up for the birds( medicines)l, bird formulas) and specially the baby food( zupreme etc)
I get them in India but are expensive 🙂


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

The baby is out of the nest box now.. being a split to WF it's also having the pearl genes. It's got the pearl barring on the tail. However if it is a name or female will come to know only after the molt. I'll share the current picture of the baby soon.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

WF and pearl aren't linked to each other in any way. If the father is split to pearl and the chick is male, the baby MIGHT be split to pearl. 

All chicks have barring on the tail, except that pied feathers don't have any barring. Pearl markings look very different from the normal barring. A chick that has pearl markings on the tail should also have pearl markings on the rest of the body.

Here's a picture of what pearl tailfeathers look like. The part about a difference in the color of the tail tips is probably not accurate. 









Normal juvenile markings look like the hen in this picture:


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that article. So, since my male parent is a WF, the whiteface gene would be passed to the baby( be it male or female) right?
The first successfull clutch of 3 gave me a lutino. Only one survived out of three, 1 was DIS.
The second clutch was only of 2, one survived which gave me this cute tiel. Attaching the pictures..
Btw, the pair had again laid 2 eggs and they both are fertile...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, a visual whiteface parent will give the whiteface gene to all of its children, regardless of the parent's sex and regardless of the baby's sex. 

The lutino chick is proof that your male is split to lutino. Since the mother is lutino, it is possible for you to have lutino chicks of both sexes. Here is an article explaining sex-linked inheritance: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-sexlinked.html It's a complicated subject.

The second chick looks like cinnamon, and if this is correct it means that your male is also split to cinnamon. Cinnamon and lutino are both sex-linked genes, but there are few crossovers between them so your male is probably carrying these genes on separate X's. Crossovers are also a complicated subject, but here is an article explaining it: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-crossovers.html

If the mother is cinnamon lutino, it will be possible to get cinnamon chicks of both sexes. Cinnamon lutino birds will usually have some light brownish color on the tail and wingtips, which sort of make it look like the feathers are dirty. If she is only lutino not cinnamon lutino, it will not be possible to get cinnamon boys. All of your cinnamon chicks will be girls.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Thanks indeed it’s complicated. The first chick is a male lutino, it’s started whistling quite often and opening feathers shaping up like a heart. About the second which we assume to be a cinnamon, it could either be coming from the male or the female parent. The male parent we know is a WF split to lutino.
Attaching a few more pictures of the cinnamon baby( assumption) and the mother(visual lutino)if she has any cinnamon genes in her🤔


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It does look like the mother is cinnamon lutino, because the tip of her tail is very brownish. Dad must be split to both of these mutations, because you can't get cinnamon chicks or lutino chicks unless dad has the gene. If dad has the gene but mom doesn't, you can only get girls who are visual for the mutation. When dad has the gene and mom is visual for the mutation, you can also get boys.


----------



## Prateek (May 20, 2017)

Firstly sorry for reviving an old thread... but I thought it would be easy to back trace having all information at one place. So a year had gone by, and the cinnamon baby has become an adult female.so much so that she has chosen a mate and already layed an egg. And as always the male she chose is bought from a pet shop with no previous history known and Ian the first time he is starting parenthood. I’d like you guys to see some pictures attached and guide me if this goes good.. pic order is
1- father is a whiteface split to lutino and cinnamon as I have got a male visual lutino and female visual cinnamon from him.
2- father and son- whiteface and lutino(visual)
3- mom- is a visual lutino. I remember tielfan mentioning her to be a cinnamon as well??
4- cinnamon female from the above WF father and lutino mom
5- another visual lutino which is now paired with the cinnamon female.. awaiting results 🙂 is this a good pair to opt for, or I could have gone for the son and daughter to inbreed as they look good in shape and size with ideal gene size of mom and dad?


----------

